# How to make doughballs?



## jkeeney20

Probably could find this on the net, but I'll ask me fellow OGF'ers instead. My dad said he use to make doughballs and catch carp and he said he would like to get into it agian. Its been about 30 years since he made them, so we need a recipe....The best preferably!  Thanks guys or gals!


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Best I've found in the GMR: Crunch up handful of wheaties in water, knead together until it forms a thick paste. Add a small amount of the liquid from canned corn, knead some more. It will be really sticky and get all over your hands. Keep kneading, scrape it off your hands and into a ball. Flatten it out and spread a small amount of peanut butter on one side, knead back together. Add corn juice as necessary to keep it soft. Pinch off a ball about as big as the end of your thumb, work it around a # 4 hook in a teardrop shape, and leave the point of the hook exposed ever so slightly. Smear the whole thing with peanut butter.


----------



## marsh

We always used white bread from the bag, take the crust off add vanilla extract and celery seed, wad up and work into a ball


----------



## bassattacker

cornmeal

vanilla extract use as much as u think(i usally add about a table spoon) and thats pretty good for about a 6in diameter ball of dough when done.

add water not so much to make a mush just enough to knead it and add water to it to make it more consistent when u need to, periodicly add some more vanilla to strengthen it if u see fit, basicly u want the cornmeal to be moist enough to mold into a dough ball but not dry to were its falling apart, if its dry just add more water, too wet squeeze the water out and add more dough from the ball till u get the size u want which is enough to cover the hook like Ol Whiskers said.

and Ol Whiskers is right on the wheaties, very good carp bait just by its self, add the things he shared and im sure its probally a killer carp bait, although have not done that before, ill have to try that.

brandon aka bassattacker


----------



## Pigsticker

My fave is Rye-Krisp stone ground crackers with water and imitation vanilla extract (since its cheaper than the real thing). The crackers really, really bond together well and turn into a form of cement with all the seeds and in the crackers. I roll them into a bell shape around the shank of the hook and try and leave the whole tip exposed. IMO they usually hook themselves when mouthing the bait and feel it and then run with it. Remember to set the hook extra hard when using this concoction because of how tough it is.

2. I also like Wheaties.

3. The pre-made bricks they sell in the bait store work too. I think its called Van-do and comes in the clear plastic with the picture of the carp on the front in red. I always found the strawberry to work best. Its only a dollar also and you can just keep it in your tackle box. The strawberry one smells quite pleasant.


----------



## squid_1

I just make a peanut butter sandwich without the crust then smash it together an knead the peanut butter into it. Works great in the GMR plus if you get hungry you can eat it.


----------



## Chuck P.

Here's you some recipes.


----------



## Flathead King 06

take some wheaties and work them into a thick paste by using water...smash it out into a thin layer and add 1 package of strawberry jello, or 1 package of strawberry/cherry kool-aid mix, very slowly and work it in as you go, form it into a tear drop around a smaller hook...this also works great for channels as well, but use the jello/kool-aid mixture into a marinate and soak chicken breast strips.chunks in it


----------



## Pigsticker

Did you mean to say chicken livers? Or do you actually use chicken breast? Ive never heard of anyone using them.


----------



## Flathead King 06

yea I meant chicken breast strips/chunks...they stay on the hook better than livers and put off more oils than the bloody livers


----------



## pendog66

heres what i use


Box of frosted wheeties
Pixie stix
Lemon juice 
Hamburger meat


I have had really good luck with this and im sure the fish had a sugar rush later on lol


----------

